# Looking at the following tube combo amps - any recommendations?



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey all..
Looking at getting a tube combo amp by the end of this summer (might be used or new)... looking for something that does great cleans but can also have some kickass gain as well. 

The axes i'm currently using are a Schecter Blackjack ATX with Duncan Blackouts and a Peavey HP Special U.S.A. with FR

Here are the candidates I'm looking at:

Mesa Boogie Mark IV 2x12 combo
Mesa Boogie Tremoverb 2x12 combo
Mesa Boogie F50 combo
Mesa Boogie Express 5:50 combo
Bogner Alchemist 1X12

Any feedback on the models above or other potential candidates that you think I should be looking at would be welcome!!!

Thanks!

:rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Of your list I've owned a Tremoverb and spent considerable time with a Mk IV. Both of those are spectacular amps. My bias is for the Tremoverb. I think that's Boogies best Rectifier amp. Just a great amp when paired with their closed back 2x12 Rectifier cab running V30s. Incredibly versatile and very user friendly. If I saw a T-Verb on the market I'd grab one. I miss it.

The MkIV, while also very versatile, is not at all what I'd call user friendly. The dials I found very sensitive with small moves in any direction having a big impact on the sound. I found it very hard to dial in the same sounds over and over again.

Since you're looking at some big budget amps I'll throw Koch out there. Either the Multitone or the Twintone. The cleans are more "high fi" than the Boogie cleans. It's hard to explain. They ship with speakers that are more extended range than the most guitar amps. The overdrive goes from nice and light to peel paint in a really excellent way.

I'll finish up by saying: really think hard about a 2x12 combo. Personally I'd buy a head and a 2x12 cab if you really want two speakers thumping. That's a LOT of weight to lug around in one go. And they can be a PIA to fit into cars.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Check these guys out.

http://www.mojaveampworks.com/


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

My personal favourite Mesa is the Nomad 45. I'm sure you could pick one up for a reasonable price. The F-50 is excellent, too.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

There are so many decent amps for sale nowadays. You shouldn't limit your choices to what you have listed unless you're looking for that trademark Mesa sound. The Tremoverb is probably the best of the 'Dual Rectums' and the Mark series are a royal PITA to configure - it's the 2nd biggest reason I ditched my Mk IIC.

You should also look into some boutique amps - on the used market, they can be relatively affordable. For example, I recall someone selling a BadCat BlackCat on here a couple of weeks ago for around $1500 shipped - a steal - completely hand made PTP and the sell north of $3k new.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

twoonie2 said:


> Here are the candidates I'm looking at:
> 
> Mesa Boogie Mark IV 2x12 combo
> Mesa Boogie Tremoverb 2x12 combo
> ...


Unless you work out or are naturally strong I'd strongly recommend you think hard about the 2x12 combo bit. Boogie combos are heavy.


Further, judging by your choice in guitar you're probably not going to be satisfied with the open back sound. Boogie combos are generally geared towards blues, jazz, and rock players. If you're looking for those heavy rock/metal tones that Mesa's are known for, you'll probably want to look at setting a head on the 2x12 Recto cab.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the great feedback!.... also had a Fender Supersonic combo catch my eye today at one of my local shops... Anyone have experience with this model? - sounded great in the store!

I did own a Mesa Rect solo 50 head a while back and it weighed a ton!!! 
Just looking for a combo amp that won't be moving around too much.. for jamming at home.. I have a SS amp to take out of the house.. which actually sounds pretty good.. but I miss having a tube amp!!!! 

Also thanks for the info on the Mark series ... I think I will stay away from those beasts now..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

don't stay away from an amp because of the weight - that's what casters are for. If it sounds the best to you, and you can afford it, pick it up!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> don't stay away from an amp because of the weight - that's what casters are for. If it sounds the best to you, and you can afford it, pick it up!


There's more to gripe about with respect to the Mark Series than the weight. The II, III, IV are a royal pain to tweak (I've never fooled around with a MkI, so I can't comment). Let's say you get the perfect sound on a Mk II, III or IV, and then let's say someone moves any of the knobs just a touch. Well my friend, it could take hours to get that sound again - the interactive nature of the controls is ridiculous.

And don't get me started on the nasal quality of their amps.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> There's more to gripe about with respect to the Mark Series than the weight. The II, III, IV are a royal pain to tweak (I've never fooled around with a MkI, so I can't comment). Let's say you get the perfect sound on a Mk II, III or IV, and then let's say someone moves any of the knobs just a touch. Well my friend, it could take hours to get that sound again - the interactive nature of the controls is ridiculous.
> 
> And don't get me started on the nasal quality of their amps.


Amen to that Brotha. i own a MKIII and IV..and man, never again, once set--WOW...but to get there, to much hassle., now back to the basic, good old JCM 800 tone...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> There's more to gripe about with respect to the Mark Series than the weight. The II, III, IV are a royal pain to tweak (I've never fooled around with a MkI, so I can't comment). Let's say you get the perfect sound on a Mk II, III or IV, and then let's say someone moves any of the knobs just a touch. Well my friend, it could take hours to get that sound again - the interactive nature of the controls is ridiculous.
> 
> And don't get me started on the nasal quality of their amps.


Write down your settings. Now if you don't like the voicing, that's a whooole 'nother ball game haha


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> don't stay away from an amp because of the weight - that's what casters are for. If it sounds the best to you, and you can afford it, pick it up!


Casters dont help much for staircases or getting in / out of cars.
I get your point, but the guys also have a point about considering weight.
I personally also prefer the versatility of a head/2x12 cab option.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

As the owner of a halfstack, I understand the weight/bulky thing! haha

Staircases/cars + heavy amp = bring a friend whenever possible.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> don't stay away from an amp because of the weight - that's what casters are for, pick it up!


I just couldn't resist the edit...warped sense of humour here.

Sorry Budda

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

How about Budda's?

SD30 w/4 el84, 30+ watts and 2 foot switchable channels. Good clean and great gain channels. Global eq but if you read up on them most owners (including myself w/SD18) find the shared eq works great across both channels.

Then there is the SD45 w/2 el34? and same channel/eq architecture as the rest of the SD line.

I don't recall using the gain channel of an amp alone, without outboard help from pedals (maybe a JCM 800 combo I had), like my Budda. 

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

twoonie2 said:


> Thanks for the great feedback!.... also had a Fender Supersonic combo catch my eye today at one of my local shops... Anyone have experience with this model? - sounded great in the store!


I have a supersonic head. I am very happy with it. It is a great amp but if you like to crank the clean channels, it is too loud for home or mid size club. I have a dr z airbrake for that (not bad for cranking the clean channles). The burn channel is very versatile, and imo the best od/dist channel from a fender amp. Even at low volume levels, you can get very saturated dist sounds. 

It has an fx loop. I guess, it is serial (no info about that). I use it as a boost. works great. I put a couple of pedals (boss DD20, maxon AD9pro, nova modulator, micro pog etc.) in the effects loop. not bad with clean channels but did not like the result when I kicked the burn channel. 

Head version does not come with reverb so no comments there....

Highly recommended but check out the fx loop (especially in the burn channel) with your delay pedal before buying it. 

cheers,

CD


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

On the supersonic... using single coils and/or humbuckers?? All of the demos I've seen online are with strats.. (I also tried it with a strat at the store - but both my electrics have only humbuckers - but the HP Special does have coil Taps)
here's a vid of the guitar (but my HP special is black).. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC0wBlx3j2Q

I will make a point of bringing my axes to the store when I'm closer to making my purchase!..


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

twoonie2 said:


> On the supersonic... using single coils and/or humbuckers?? All of the demos I've seen online are with strats.. (I also tried it with a strat at the store - but both my electrics have only humbuckers - but the HP Special does have coil Taps)
> here's a vid of the guitar (but my HP special is black)..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC0wBlx3j2Q
> ...


My main guitar is a PRS McCarty with one piece solid Indian rosewood neck. It has coil taps. I can say that to me it sounds better with humbuckers. I almost never use single coils with fender ss. But in vid's it sounds great with starts too...supersonic is really a great amp. My only complaint it is too loud. I wish it had a half power switch. 
To be honest, I wouldnt buy a brand new one. the best thing about these amps their second hand prices are very affordable. I have recently saw a used combo in L$M (Cambridge) for $950+tax. 
:wave:


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Write down your settings...


Hahaha - you obviously haven't fooled around with a Mark series amp. It's not as easy as writing down the settings - the controls are just that sensitive.

I will say one positive thing about the Mark Series, or at least the MkIIC that I owned - when you did tweak it properly - it sounded phenomenal. You could get Warren DeMartini's tone dead on. I know most people will think it sounds dated, and I suppose it does, but I liked it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

vds5000 said:


> Hahaha - you obviously haven't fooled around with a Mark series amp. It's not as easy as writing down the settings - the controls are just that sensitive.


Exactly. Just precisely how do you write down and reproduce: a fraction of a hair past 9 on the Treble dial? Repeat that for that what was it? 60 odd switches, sliders and toggles on a MkIV and you grow weary of the writing down fun pretty quickly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cant' say I've played a mark. Can say that I've not written down any settings, and have forgotten 1 or 2 good ones


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Exactly. Just precisely how do you write down and reproduce: a fraction of a hair past 9 on the Treble dial? Repeat that for that what was it? 60 odd switches, sliders and toggles on a MkIV and you grow weary of the writing down fun pretty quickly.


I guess this is all one of the drawbacks when fiddling with an amp having ridiculously interactive controls. The Mark series do have their place, but I just didn't have the patience for it.


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Still looking at the mesa's - but will be checking out a Bogner Alchemist, Fender Supersonic and Traynor YCS50 this Friday.... I don't mind if I have to stick an pedal in front of it to get some higher gain.. if necessary.. 

thanks to everyone for your feedback - it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

*I picked the Traynor YCS50!*

Suprisingly - I tried out several amps today and the Traynor YCS50 was by far my fav! I know it doesn't do super high gain.. but I am getting older and starting to get away from this type of sound (once in a while is nice but I have another amp (ss) that does high gain fairly well for when I need it!).


----------

